# freak arowana's



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

would like to see how they look like when there 20"


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

yeh that would be a sight


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

WTF is going on?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yuck


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I'd like to see them put out of there misery.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

it looks like kain when he first wakes up!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that sucks
they probably wont live that long


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

thats due to inbreeding, and trying to to get the perfect aro, happens alot in flowerhorn breeding


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> thats due to inbreeding, and trying to to get the perfect aro, happens alot in flowerhorn breeding


 in breeding is not good,

those aros should be humainly killed and put out of pain


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> spiderman2099uk said:
> 
> 
> > thats due to inbreeding, and trying to to get the perfect aro, happens alot in flowerhorn breeding
> ...










in breeding causes sweet lu's to come into this world


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> thats due to inbreeding, and trying to to get the perfect aro, happens alot in flowerhorn breeding


 yep. thats exactly it. Also, instead of being killed, these will be sold for high dollar in asia.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

did you edit that pic on paint??


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

they would be an awesome sight seeing them at 20 or so inches...thanks for sharing


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Huh Well thats really messed up...


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

thats sick


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i wounder if he gets them big?


----------



## thlegend (Apr 4, 2004)

wow that looks really weird but cool


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

poor guys, they probably wont be living long.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> spiderman2099uk said:
> 
> 
> > thats due to inbreeding, and trying to to get the perfect aro, happens alot in flowerhorn breeding
> ...


 yeah right, then tagging them as bringers of fortune. Whatta salestalk.


----------

